# bow tech old glory tuning questions



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm trying to tune my 06 old glory. A 3" right tear was caused by the cams leaning inward. A guy at a pro shop swapped the limbs and now the string is straight between the cams and no more right tear. I have one problem left with a high tear that won't adjust. I have stiffer arrows on order but I noticed what looks like another problem. 

I have what looks like a stop in the top cam--the cam with the increment marks. The bottom cam does not have a stop and it has no marks or scratches where one might have been. Is that correct or is one missing?

The cams are not sitting in the same positions . It looks like they are rotated about a half inch and I guess I can increase the twists in one cable to balance them, sound correct? The cable I think will do it has less twists.

Is there anything else I should check before I try to set up the rest of the bow? I've shot this bow a lot in a year and a half so I'm not sure if it came out of tune or if the cables have worn differently. I'll figure this out eventually with some help.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

If anybody can help, I also need to know the correct A to A distance and the brace height for this 2006 BowTech Old Glory.

Thanks Again


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

*old glory*

ttt


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

It sounds like the cables are different length and the cams are out of time. The only way you can do this for sure is to tension and measure both cables.

As far as A2A and BH dimensions these should be in the manual. If you don't have a manual, I would contact BowTech and ask for both.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

*old glory*

I beleive the ata is 36 3/4 and the bh is 8", but if you do call botech, could you post on here what it really is? I am in the same boat you are!!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I called Bowtech and left a message looking for help with tuning my bow. The tech at Bowtech called me back at home and answered all my questions. Pretty good service! He gave me some pointers about the dots on the binary cams on my Old Glory. When the cams are tuned, you should see 6 dots outside of the limb on both cams. I followed his suggestion and almost have it tuned in. Before I put a few more twists in the cable that's long I have a question. If I twist both cables equally to decrease the A to A distance, should I do anything to the string?

How critical is the axle to axle distnace? How much off is worth adjusting? Same question for Brace Height.

The axle to axle is supposed to be 36.25" and brace height 8". 

The right tear was repaired by swapping limbs top for bottom to get the cables to line up straight between the cams.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Upperco Dave said:


> The axle to axle is supposed to be 36.25" and brace height 8".


Are you sure you heard the Bowtech guy correctly? I am fairly certain it is 36.75" ATA not 36.25". Please advise.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I MUST have heard him wrong, but I asked him to repeat it. My cables are now almost equal, I have exactly 8" of brace height and (as a matter of fact) my a2a is almost exactly 36.75" when the limbs are tightened down all the way.

I agree...it must be 36.75". 

I plan to re-serve it, put another d-loop on, remount the rest and shoot it in this weekend. We'll see I guess. I bought 2 CX 400's and 2 ACC 3-71's to try with the Maxima 350's I normally use. I'm going with whatever shoots best. I had a high tear that may have been caused by the cams being rotated, but in case it was because the Maxima 350 arrows were actually underspined, I want to have these on hand to trial.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Got a question for all old glory shooters. I shoot at 62 pounds, 31" draw length, 31" shafts. I am using Maxima350's with 100gr tips that total 393 grains. The same thing in CX 400s at 418 grains and I'm trying ACC 3-71's but have not weighed these yet, still fletching.

What length arrows/spine do you shoot for your set up?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Upperco Dave said:


> I MUST have heard him wrong, but I asked him to repeat it. My cables are now almost equal, I have exactly 8" of brace height and (as a matter of fact) my a2a is almost exactly 36.75" when the limbs are tightened down all the way.
> 
> I agree...it must be 36.75".
> 
> I plan to re-serve it, put another d-loop on, remount the rest and shoot it in this weekend. We'll see I guess. I bought 2 CX 400's and 2 ACC 3-71's to try with the Maxima 350's I normally use. I'm going with whatever shoots best. I had a high tear that may have been caused by the cams being rotated, but in case it was because the Maxima 350 arrows were actually underspined, I want to have these on hand to trial.


:thumb:Keep us posted on how it goes. I learn a lot from reading these. Nice to see the threads on the OG.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Upperco Dave said:


> Got a question for all old glory shooters. I shoot at 62 pounds, 31" draw length, 31" shafts. I am using Maxima350's with 100gr tips that total 393 grains. The same thing in CX 400s at 418 grains and I'm trying ACC 3-71's but have not weighed these yet, still fletching.
> 
> What length arrows/spine do you shoot for your set up?


Fletching some right now, will let you know.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

*old glory*



Upperco Dave said:


> Got a question for all old glory shooters. I shoot at 62 pounds, 31" draw length, 31" shafts. I am using Maxima350's with 100gr tips that total 393 grains. The same thing in CX 400s at 418 grains and I'm trying ACC 3-71's but have not weighed these yet, still fletching.
> 
> What length arrows/spine do you shoot for your set up?


carbon express 250's 281/2" long 100 gr.points @ 61 lbs. 28" draw length


----------

